# Mortician rig with hooks snelled or looped



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Building mortician rigs but was wondering the preference for the hook part to be snelled, cinch knot or a loop knot. Or does it even matter.

thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I snell mine because I use circle hooks but the whole point of a morticians rig is swapping out the snoods as needed. Experiment with all three before arriving at the conclusion you should snell. . Loop knots work good for live baits (I’ve dragged live baits on morticians rigs for flounder vs just soaking). I could see using a clinch knot with j hooks for things like snapper and sheepshead. Add a float and you have a pompano rig.... my new favorite way to make them is to put the first set of figure 8 knots right down by the sinker (like with a rivers rig) and the second one set a little past halfway up. Hook with an orange bead on the bottom, hook with a bead and float on top. Bottom hook slays the drum family while the top is great blues and pompano.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

That’s interesting on how you set up your figure 8 knots…how much success do you have with the live baits?


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Only twice but did pretty well on flounder both times (mudminnows). The top snood I used maybe an over size 18” snood and the bottom a standard size. Caught trout and redfish too


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

What # test line you using for the main and the snoods?


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

30# main 20# snood Seaguar fluorocarbon leader


----------

